# NEF Huntsman Upgrades



## 35 Whelen (Oct 5, 2018)

Made some upgrades to my New England Firearms 50 caliber Huntsman.  First of all, took off the made in China Cabela's Pine Ridge scope that was on it and replaced it with a Leupold VXI 2-7 x 33mm scope.  Second, my biggest concern was the plastic primer holders that had to be used which I was down to only four.  Since NEF, now H&R, no longer makes the Huntsman muzzleloader I was unable to find any of the primer holders.  However, in my search I found a replacement breech plug made by Precision Rifle that eliminated the need for the plastic primer holders!  Took it to the range yesterday and was very pleased with the results.  Shot three 2 shot groups at 60 yards.  First two are 2 inches to the right and 1 inch low.  Second two are 1 inch low.  Last two are right where I wanted them.  The load I am using is 70 grains of FFG Triple 7 powder with a 385 grain Hornady Great Plains bullet and Winchester triple 7 209 primers.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes I had one of those, I actually sent a shotgun in to have a muzzle loader barrel fitted. It was a common thing with NEF back then.
I also bought the precision breech plug. 
I killed several deer with it and enjoyed it. A friend who out of state muzzleloader hunys every year sold me to CVA Optimas for $150 total so eventually I sold my NEF, but it was a good ML.


----------



## 270 shooter (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice upgrades!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 1, 2019)

35 Whelen said:


> Made some upgrades to my New England Firearms 50 caliber Huntsman.  First of all, took off the made in China Cabela's Pine Ridge scope that was on it and replaced it with a Leupold VXI 2-7 x 33mm scope.  Second, my biggest concern was the plastic primer holders that had to be used which I was down to only four.  Since NEF, now H&R, no longer makes the Huntsman muzzleloader I was unable to find any of the primer holders.  However, in my search I found a replacement breech plug made by Precision Rifle that eliminated the need for the plastic primer holders!  Took it to the range yesterday and was very pleased with the results.  Shot three 2 shot groups at 60 yards.  First two are 2 inches to the right and 1 inch low.  Second two are 1 inch low.  Last two are right where I wanted them.  The load I am using is 70 grains of FFG Triple 7 powder with a 385 grain Hornady Great Plains bullet and Winchester triple 7 209 primers.




Hey man great post! I know it's almost a year old but I was wondering where you bought your replacement breech plug from Precision Rifle?
I recently had a friend give me a NEF Huntsman 50 cal. Only it has no breechplug at all. 
I don't know anything about muzzleloaders so I'm glad I found this post! After reading it I googled precision rifle NEF huntsman breechplug. All I get is a lot of other forums and articals talking good about it but I can't find a place to buy it. Also the other info from the google search says theirs 2 different sizes. 
Do you know how I could tell what size this one was without me having the old breech plug?
Thanks for any help!!!!!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 3, 2019)

sea trout said:


> Hey man great post! I know it's almost a year old but I was wondering where you bought your replacement breech plug from Precision Rifle?
> I recently had a friend give me a NEF Huntsman 50 cal. Only it has no breechplug at all.
> I don't know anything about muzzleloaders so I'm glad I found this post! After reading it I googled precision rifle NEF huntsman breechplug. All I get is a lot of other forums and articals talking good about it but I can't find a place to buy it. Also the other info from the google search says theirs 2 different sizes.
> Do you know how I could tell what size this one was without me having the old breech plug?
> Thanks for any help!!!!!



https://www.prbullet.com/shop/products_view.php?sSKU=0578 

There are 2 sizes, 5/8 and 7/8.  Just measure the diameter of the breech and you will know which one you need.  Have fun with your new muzzle loader!


----------

